# National Archery in the Schools Program videos on You Tube and Yahoo Videos



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

National Archery in the Schools Program Promotional Video is now on You Tube as well as Yahoo Videos. Please forward this to all your NASP contacts. If enough people watch this video, it will shoot our ratings up and “could” get some National coverage. Please take a moment to go the links below and watch the NASP video as well as the Public Service Announcement. Please feel free to forward to everyone you want to share with. We thank you. 


7 minute Promotional Video – You Tube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7Zbt0V1SD4#GU5U2spHI_4

1 minute Public Service Announcement – You Tube
http://www.youtube.com/user/ArcheryintheSchools 

7 minute Promotional Video – Yahoo Videos
http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?ei=UTF-8&b=1&vid=1260304&gid=2258134 

1 minute Public Service Announcement – Yahoo Videos
http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1260377 

Jon Gauthier
National Archery in the Schools Program


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Great News Nova!!!

With all the attention youtube's been getting and the amount of people that view it this will be another great way to reach out youngsters and hopefully lead them to a future in archery.:thumb:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Lets get this back up to the top so everyone can see....We should all go and view these videos, get them moved up the popularity list so that more people are exposed to the Benefits of the Nasp Program.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Lets get this back up to the top so everyone can see....We should all go and view these videos, get them moved up the popularity list so that more people are exposed to the Benefits of the Nasp Program.


I'll do one better and make this a sticky!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

*Spread the news*

Maybe it should be made a sticky in every forum on AT? Not everyone visits every forum in AT. This way everyone that visits AT could view it no matter which forum they go to.

Kendall


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

"VOICE OVER:
Drugs. Alchol abuse. Teen pregnancy. Violence in schools. Youth obesity. A drop out rate in excess of 10%. With our ever exapnding cities and fast-paced life styles, the casualty of our generation has been our young people. We are loosing control of our most precious resource: _Our children_.

What can be done to reverse this problem? 

[Graphic: explosion transition as NASP logo flies in]"

Fairly well produced but more than a little over the top for my taste. But, it may be right for convincing the target market of school administrators and grant providers, though I couldn't say without knowing more.

BTW, obesity? Have they seen the archers at 3D shoots? I don't think archery is going to help with obesity


----------



## womble (Feb 17, 2008)

Warbow

very true, I am looking at actually thinking about making our new promo vid in south australia.

But I did think of the same thing a bit over the top and the obesity thing,

Good to see it and got some great ideas. thanks Jason


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

womble said:


> But I did think of the same thing a bit over the top


I guess it depends upon where you are. I see everything they show in the "over the top" introduction every day.

At some Memphis TN High Schools, fewer than half the students are graduating. In fact, all the district’s graduation rates fall well below the state average of 82.2% 

We have the HIGHEST violent crime rate in the nation. Bloods, Crips, Gangster Disciples, Mara Salvatrucha, Vice Lords, they are not only in our city, they are in our Highschools, Middle Schoools and even Elementary Schools!

The teen pregnancy, and infant mortality rates are staggering....

I'm sorry but there is NOTHING "over the top" about that ad.

My Youth Archery Program is literally "bursting at the seams" with kids desperate to particiapte. I do everything I can to accommodate 40+ kids in our Church Gymnasium every Wednesday night with only 14 bows, 10 dozen arrows and 6 bag targets. Kids will wait sometimes for 20 minutes to get their turn to shoot 6 arrows and wait another 20 minutes to shoot again.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

SandSquid said:


> I guess it depends upon where you are. I see everything they show in the "over the top" introduction every day.


It is wonderful that your program is so successful. Congratulations for your hard work and success. 

But tell me, do you think you archery program really combats obesity? Are archers thiner than the average person? If not, then you have to admit the NASP video is over the top.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

> But tell me, do you think you archery program really combats obesity? Are archers thiner than the average person? If not, then you have to admit the NASP video is over the top.


NASP may not do that but if we can get kids involved and they decide they want to take it to the next level, like myself and eventually are shooting 4-5 times a week, it does affect weight as i lost weight this summer from shooting 5days a week. Being outside and walking back and forth to the target helps more than a lot of us think, I would have never thought it would help but it has


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

hoytarcherygal said:


> NASP may not do that but if we can get kids involved and they decide they want to take it to the next level, like myself and eventually are shooting 4-5 times a week, it does affect weight as i lost weight this summer from shooting 5days a week. Being outside and walking back and forth to the target helps more than a lot of us think, I would have never thought it would help but it has


I think you are right about getting kids active. And I'm all for NASP and other archery programs, and I think they are great in their own right. I just think that hyperbole to sell them is unnecessary and possibly counter productive.

Meanwhile, it is time for this outdated, three-year-old thread to be retired from being a sticky post at the top of the heap.


----------

